# Pillow under the Hips..



## Amandamb1108

So while laying here with a pillow under my hips and my feet propped on the headboard after a quick :sex: with my DH before he left for work, i'm thinking to myself i have reached a new height of desperateness. (i lost my son almost 8 weeks ago at 10 weeks pregnant from triploid syndrome :angel: ) im only on CD 10 and im already freaking out, turning into a neurotic have sex with me now, hurry up and finish so i can stick a pillow under my hips crazy woman wanting to make sure there are enough :spermy: waiting on my egg when i ovulate. im trying to keep things "romantic" (well as romantic as you can get after finally getting a almost 3 year old to bed that you've chased around all day lol) cause we all know TTC can be taxing on a relationship after awhile and can sometimes just be a turn off and i've read performance anxiety for men can lower sperm count.
Anyways so im wondering what are some of y'alls crazy after sex positions to maybe help all the little :spermy: reach their goal?
and what do you do to try and keep thing things from getting to stressful and becoming completely neurotic while waiting to O 


:flower: DD Lily 11/08 
:angel: angel baby boy mc- 6/27/11 at 10 weeks pregnant


----------



## jen1604

Amandamb1108 said:


> So while laying here with a pillow under my hips and my feet propped on the headboard after a quick :sex: with my DH before he left for work, i'm thinking to myself i have reached a new height of desperateness. (i lost my son almost 8 weeks ago at 10 weeks pregnant from triploid syndrome :angel: ) im only on CD 10 and im already freaking out, turning into a neurotic have sex with me now, hurry up and finish so i can stick a pillow under my hips crazy woman wanting to make sure there are enough :spermy: waiting on my egg when i ovulate. im trying to keep things "romantic" (*well as romantic as you can get after finally getting a almost 3 year old to bed that you've chased around all day lol*) cause we all know TTC can be taxing on a relationship after awhile and can sometimes just be a turn off and i've read performance anxiety for men can lower sperm count.
> Anyways so im wondering what are some of y'alls crazy after sex positions to maybe help all the little :spermy: reach their goal?
> and what do you do to try and keep thing things from getting to stressful and becoming completely neurotic while waiting to O
> 
> 
> :flower: DD Lily 11/08
> :angel: angel baby boy mc- 6/27/11 at 10 weeks pregnant

:rofl: That bit is us. We have a 3 year old and a 19 month old who are absolutely crazy so after finally getting them to bed its sometimes just like *yawwwwwwnnnnn lets sleep*.
I try not to mention TTC or ovulation really. I find it puts both of us off if we're thinking about that. I'm trying not to even track my cycle this time,just go with it and have lots of sex ;) And lots of kissing/hugging ;) each other throughout the day/evening so it doesn't just feel like we're only doing it to make a baby if that makes sense?


----------



## SweetJennie

The month I got preg I actually put my feet on the wall and raised my hips waaaaaay up. Lol this was the first time I had ever done that. Not sure if that was what finally got us pregnant but I did the same this this month. OH laughed at me but told me if it worked he would eat his words and never question me again. So I have 
more then a baby riding on thing his month haha! I understand the need to get right back into TTC. I am right there as well.


----------



## puppycat

I've done this the past 2 months and have caught both times, although they weren't sticky.
Definitely worth a go. I have softcups this cycle so no worries there :D


----------



## petitpas

Lol, my bum is on a pillow right now!


----------



## Bells n Bump

I put my feet up against anything thats closest to where I collar DH for a bit of :sex: , eg the headboard, the sofa, the kitchen units :haha::winkwink:

Good luck ladies on getting that sticky bean this month :dust:


----------



## Amandamb1108

Well i'm defiantly ovulating today! :happydance: yesterday the line on the opk was almost as dark as the control line and today the line is darker than the control line! (i have all the opks starting from day eight taped on a piece of paper side by side so i can compare the lines) Im so happy to actually be ovulating on day 14! heck just to be ovulating at all. hopefully all the propping on a pillow does the trick, it would be so awesome to get my rainbow baby after only one cycle! 


:dust:
Sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## petitpas

Good luck, Amanda! I hope your pillow sees dome action tomorrow, too, just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Amandamb1108 said:


> Well i'm defiantly ovulating today! :happydance: yesterday the line on the opk was almost as dark as the control line and today the line is darker than the control line! (i have all the opks starting from day eight taped on a piece of paper side by side so i can compare the lines) Im so happy to actually be ovulating on day 14! heck just to be ovulating at all. hopefully all the propping on a pillow does the trick, it would be so awesome to get my rainbow baby after only one cycle!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> Sticky baby dust to all!

Im with you too, Im not using opk's but with cramps etc Im certain its today, fx'd we have both done enough pillow propping to get that bfp!! This is also my first official month of trying and my last two pregnancies were also concieved first month so Im hoping Im lucky again, of course a couple more days DTD wont harm just in case!!

Good luck on your bfp!! Xxx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

LOL...OH usually just stays in for awhile(which allows us to cuddle, etc)...

REALLY HOPING FOR A SEPTEMBER BFP!


----------



## ms.hope

The posts made me :haha:

I feel like I have not been trying hard enough and need to up my game:thumbup: I am taking the tips I just hope my fiance' does not think I am crazy once I try some.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Don't worry about him thinking you're crazy. Anything to get the lil guys going in the right direction! I got posotive opk yesterday morning and negative at night so I'm not sure if I ovulated yesterday or today. BD'in both days just to be sure I guess. We shall see!


----------



## mememe123

ok I am not an expert BUT I can catch an egg they just dont stick 
------------ I have one rule to catch the eggie...-----------
orgasam after him.... everything goes where it should maybe??? if this does nto work dotn tell my hubby bc it works for us and especially me!!!!!

and I have not put my feet up while ttc #3 buy I am now.... hahaha..


----------

